# سؤال يا اخوتي



## Kiril (23 نوفمبر 2006)

واحد بيقولي ان الانجيل و المخطوطات اللي قبل الاسلام مش زي اللي معانا و ان اقرب واحده لعصر المسيح بعد 400 سنه من عصره
حد يقولي ...ده صح؟


----------



## samehvan (23 نوفمبر 2006)

إذا كنت تقصد مخطوطة كاملة ,, ولكن تم حديثا العثور على مخطوطة تعود إلى القرن الثانى وهناك عالم لا أذكر إسمه تحديدا أرجع عمرها إلى سنه 70 ميلادية ولكن رد عليه بإستحالة تحديد هذا العمر بتلك الدقه وغالبا هى ما بين 75 إلى 125


----------



## Fadie (24 نوفمبر 2006)

> واحد بيقولي ان الانجيل و المخطوطات اللي قبل الاسلام مش زي اللي معانا و ان اقرب واحده لعصر المسيح بعد 400 سنه من عصره
> حد يقولي ...ده صح؟


 
اخى الحبيب فى مئات المخطوطات تعود للقرن الاول و بدايات القرن الثانى و ان احببت نأتى لك بالتفصيل الكامل عنهم و بالصور ان شاء الله


----------



## Kiril (30 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا و خليكوا معانا علي طوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول


----------



## My Rock (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*في النسخة الفاتيكانية و النسخة الاسكندرية و النسخة السينائية و التي ترجع للقرن الثالث و الرابع و ما مزها نسخ كاااااااملة للكتاب المقدس و موجودة و محفوظة الان*


----------



## samehvan (3 ديسمبر 2006)

> اخى الحبيب فى مئات المخطوطات تعود للقرن الاول و بدايات القرن الثانى و ان احببت نأتى لك بالتفصيل الكامل عنهم و بالصور



أنا أحب


----------



## Fadie (9 ديسمبر 2006)

انت تؤمر يا سيدى​ 
*PAPYRUS FRAGMENTS P957*​ 





 
John Rylands Library, Papyrus Greek 458. The earliest extant fragment of a bible MS, consisting of portions of four columns of a roll of papyrus extracted from the cartonnage of a mummy acquired in 1917 by Dr Rendel Harris. It is written in a fine book-hand, which can be assigned to the second century BC & contains Deut.xxiii.24-xxiv.3, xxv.1-3, xxvi.12, 17-19, xxviii.31-33. Small through these fragments are, their great age gives them a special interest, & it is noteworthy that they concur with the next earliest extant Septuagint MS (963) in agreeing with the vellum uncials Θ & A rather than B. Identified & edited by C H Roberts only two years ago​ 
*PAPYRUS FRAGMENTS P963*



 
Chester Beatty Papyrus VI. Portions of fifty leaves (of which twenty-eight are substantially preserved) out of an original total of 108, of a codex containing the books of Numbers & Deuteronomy, written in a small & good hand which cannot be later than the middle of the second century, with the columns to the page.​ 
*Codex Sarravianus*




 
130 leaves at Leiden, 22 at Paris, 1 at Leningrad. A very fine manu******, probably of the 2th century, though it has sometimes been attributed to the first. It is written with two columns to the page, & (like the Vatican & Sinaitic MSS) has no enlarged initials.​ 
*PAPYRUS FRAGMENTS P45*




 
*Chester Beatty Gospels - early 3rd century. (John x.7-25)*


*PAPYRUS FRAGMENTS P46*




 
*Chester Beatty Pauline Epistles - early 3rd century. (Gal.vi.10-Phil.i.1)*


*PAPYRUS FRAGMENT P52*




 
*Rylands Papyrus 457. *

This scrap, measuring about 3.5 by 2.5 inches, was among some papyri acquired in 1920 by Dr B P Grenfell for the John Rylands Library at Manchester, but remained unnoticed until Mr C H Roberts identified it as the oldest existing manu****** of any part of the New Testament. It contains John xviii.31-33, 37, 38 in a hand which can be confidently assigned to the first half of the second century​ 


> في النسخة الفاتيكانية و النسخة الاسكندرية و النسخة السينائية و التي ترجع للقرن الثالث و الرابع و ما مزها نسخ كاااااااملة للكتاب المقدس و موجودة و محفوظة الان


 
*VELLUM UNCIAL א*

*Codex Sinaiticus*



 
النسخة السينائية ( CODEX SINAITICUS ) ( 350 م ) ​ 
موجودة فى المتحف البريطانى ، وتحوى كل العهد الجديد ما عدا ( مرقس 16: 9- 2. ، يوحنا 7: 53- 8: 11)كما تحوى 
أكثر من نصف العهد القديم . وقد عثر عليها تشندروف فى سلة للمهملات فى دير جبل سيناء عام 1844 م ، وسلمها الدير هدية لقيصر روسيا عام 1859 م وإشترتها الحكومة البريطانية من الإتحاد السوفيتى بمائة ألف جنيه يوم عيد الميلاد سنة 1933 م​ 
*VELLUM UNCIAL A*

Codex Alexandrinus


 
النسخة الأسكندرية ( CODEX ALEXANDRINUS ) ( 400 م ) ​ 
بالمتحف البريطانى ، وتقول الموسوعة البريطانية أنها المخطوطات القديمة ، وتحوى كل الكتاب المقدس تقريباً​ 
*VELLUM UNCIAL B*

Codex Vaticanus​ 


 
It contains the whole Bible, written in the fourth century, and is (apart from the papyri) the oldest and generally the best extant copy of the Septuagint.​ 
*The Magdalen Papyrus*​ 


 
بردية ماجدلين The Magdalen Papyrus البردية رقم 64(64)
فى سنة 1901 م أكتشفت ثلاث وريقات من اوراق البردى من أنجيل متى فى الأقصر بمصر , ولم تجذب هذه الثلاث وريقات إنتباه علماء البرديات والمخطوطات لمدة أكثر من 50 سنة حتى نشرها سى . هـ . روبرت C.H. Roberts فى سنة 1953 م , وفى التقدير الأولى بتاريخ كتابتها قال العلماء أنه يرجع تاريخها إلى القرن الثالث أو الرابع الميلادى أو آخر سنة 200م ولكن روبرت وعلماء آخرون صرحوا بأن تاريخها يرجع إلى سنة 64 م , وهذه المخطوطة توجد فى بارسيلونا two other fragments Papyrus 67(67), a fragment of Matthew housed in Barcelona and Papyrus 4 (4) بالقرب من صفحة كاملة من أنجيل لوقا فى باريس 
فى سنة 1995 م قام العالم الألمانى كارستن بيتر ثيويد Carsten Peter Thiede بدراسة البردية رقم 64 بالأجهزة المخترعه حديثاً , ثيويد بعد دراسة هذه المخطوطة ومقارنتها بمجموعات من البردى معروف تاريخها وجد أن تاريخ البردية رقم 64 يرجع إلى القرن الأول الميلادى أو قبل ذلك أى ما بين 70 - 100 بعد الميلاد , وأكد أنها قد قورنت بأثنين من أوراق البردى كتبت فى سنة 64 م وعلى هذا فهى أيضاً كتبت فى نفس السنة​ 
*تشاستر بيتى (46)Chester Beatty Papyrus 46 البردية رقم 64*​ 




فى سنة 1930 م أكتشفت كميات كبيرة من أوراق البردى غالبيتها من رسائل بولس الرسول بالقرب من الغيوم فى مصر مع مخطوطات من الأنجيل وسفر الأعمال وهى موجودة فى دبلن وأجزاء فى جامعة ميتشيجان Dublin, Ireland in the Chester Beatty Collection and partially in the University of Michigan, Special Collections Library in Ann Arbor, Michigan.
هذه المخطوطات طبعت فى سنة 1936 م بواسطة فريدريك كانيون by Fredric Kenyon الذى ذكر أنها تاريخ كتابتها كان فى بداية القرن الثالث الميلادى , ولكن عالم البرديات يولريتش ولكون Papyrologist Ulrich Wilcken, ذكر أن تاريخ كتابتها سنة 200 بعد الميلاد وقد أعتمد العلماء النتيجة الأخيرة حتى هذا الوقت , ولكن بعد خمسين سنة فحصها العالم يونج كي كيم Young Kyu Kim (يعتقد انه عالم صينى) بواسطة الأجهزة الحديثة وكانت النتيجة التى توصل إليها إلأى أنها يرجع كتابتها إلى 64 م وذلك قبل تولى الأمبراطور دومتيان , وقد قارن كيم الخطوط وإنحنائاتها وأوراق البردى نفسها فوجد أنها تشبه تلك التى كتبت فى القرن الأول الميلادى وبعيدة كل البعد عن التى كتبت فى القرن الثانى الميلادى ​ 
للمزيد​ 

http://home.att.net/~kmpope/FirstCenturyMSS.html​ 
*Alcuin's Vulgate *​ 
*ترجمة الفلجات اللاتينية التى ترجمها القديس جيروم فى القرن الرابع*​ 


 
الترجمة اللاتينية القديمة التى كانت موجودة من القرن الثانى الا ان ترجم جيروم الفلجات​*VELLUM CODEX VERCELLENSIS*








عن كتاب​ 
'Our Bible & the Ancient Manu******s' by Sir Frederick Kenyon (1895 - 4th Ed. 1939)​ 
توجد مخطوطات كثيرة جدا و لكن اكتفى بهذا القدر فهو كافى جدا​


----------



## kimo14th (9 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا  جزيلا اخى فادى

حمدالله ع السلامه 

موفق بالامتحانات


----------



## samehvan (9 ديسمبر 2006)

> انت تؤمر يا سيدى



تسلملى عيونك يا باشا

حمدا لله على السلامة

عملت إيه فى الإمتحانات ؟؟

كل سنه وإنت طيب


----------



## OsAmA_bIn_HaMeD (9 ديسمبر 2006)

سبحان الله

انتوا عندكوا كام نسخه

نحمد الله على نعمه الاسلام و على نعمه القران
يقول الله عز و جل " انا نحن نزلنا الذكر و انا له لحافظون "

لذلك فالقران هو القران من 1427 سنه  لان الله جل و علا هو الذى يحفظه من التحريف و التغيير  

و بالله التوفيق


----------



## My Rock (9 ديسمبر 2006)

OsAmA_bIn_HaMeD قال:


> انتوا عندكوا كام نسخه


 
مرحب بيك يا صديقي اسامة
 اسامة في عندنا نسخ كثير وجدناها من خلال الحفريات و التنقيب
و الشئ الرائع ان كل النسخ هذه تشبه بعضها كلها
مما يعني اننا لدينا نسخة واحدة اصلية و هذه نسخ منسوخة عن الاصل, مما يعطينا دليل قوي على عدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس




> نحمد الله على نعمه الاسلام و على نعمه القران
> يقول الله عز و جل " انا نحن نزلنا الذكر و انا له لحافظون "
> 
> لذلك فالقران هو القران من 1427 سنه لان الله جل و علا هو الذى يحفظه من التحريف و التغيير
> ...


 

يا اخ اسامة, الله دائما يعد بحفظ كلمته فالله قوي و انزل كلمته لقصد فلا يترك البشر يعبثون بكلمته حسب ما ارادوا

و اذا حفظ الله القرأن كما تقول, فلماذا لا يحفظ الكتاب المقدس؟
فهل الله متناقظ الشخصية او ضعيف لهذه الدرجة ليحمي هذا و يترك ذلك اهلة للتحريف؟


----------



## OsAmA_bIn_HaMeD (9 ديسمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> مرحب بيك يا صديقي اسامة
> اسامة في عندنا نسخ كثير وجدناها من خلال الحفريات و التنقيب
> و الشئ الرائع ان كل النسخ هذه تشبه بعضها كلها
> مما يعني اننا لدينا نسخة واحدة اصلية و هذه نسخ منسوخة عن الاصل, مما يعطينا دليل قوي على عدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس
> ...





نعم بالظبع ان الله  قوى و قادر على حفظ كلامه و الدليل امامنا القران الذى لم يحرف منذ اكثر من 1400 سنه  
لكن 

الله عز و جل تعهد يحفظ القران اما الانجيل و التوراه فقد استحفظ الله عليها  اهلها الذين خانوا العهد و الامانه و لم يبلغوها بامانه و لم تكن عندهم الامانه فى الترجمه و النقل   

يقول الله " انا انزلنا التوراة فيها هدى و نور يحكم بها النبيون الذين اسلموا للذين هادوا و الربانيون و الاحبار بما استحفظوا من كتاب الله و كانوا عليه شهداء فلا تخشوا الناس و اخشونى ولا تشتروا باياتى ثمنا قليلا و من لم يحكم بما انزل الله فاولئــك هم الكافرون " 

" فويل للذين يكتبون الكتاب بايديهم ثم يقولون هذا من عند الله ليشتروا به ثمنا قليلا فويل لهم مما كتبت ايديهم وويل لهم مما يكسبون "​

انتظر ردك


----------



## Fadie (10 ديسمبر 2006)

> توقف المحققون ملياً عند التناقض في نسب المسيح


 
محققون مين؟؟؟



> - أن متى ولوقا اتفقا فيما بين إبراهيم وداود ، ثم اختلفا بعد ذلك اختلافاً كبيراً ، فقد جعل متى المسيح من ذرية ملوك بني إسرائيل سليمان ثم رحبعام ثم أبيا ثم آسا ثم يهوشافاط .... ، بينما يجعله لوقا من نسل ناثان بن داود وليس في أبنائه من ملك على بني اسرائيل .


 
لوقا ومتى قالا إن المسيح تناسل من شألتيئيل وزربابل، وهما كما لا يخفى تناسلا من سليمان مباشرة, ومع أن لوقا قال إن شألتئيل كان ابن نيري الذي تناسل من ناثان أخ سليمان الأكبر (كما في 1أخبار 3: 5) فالمراد بذلك أنه تزوج ابنة ناثان, وبما أن نيري مات بلا عقب من الذكور، اتحد فرعا عائلة ناثان وعائلة سليمان في شخص زربابل، باقتران شألتئيل رئيس عائلة سليمان الشرعية بابنة نيري، الذي كان رئيس عائلة ناثان, فمتّى الإنجيلي ذكر أب شألتئيل الحقيقي وهو يكنيا، ولوقا ذكر والده الشرعي بالمصاهرة وهو نيري



> - وأيضاً بلغ الاختلاف بين القوائم الثلاث مدى يستحيل الجمع فيه على صورة من الصور ، فالاختلاف في أعداد الأجيال كما الأسماء ، وثمة خلل في الأنساب وإسقاط لعدد من الآباء .


 
طيب ما تتكرم علينا و تقولنا مثال



> - وقد حرص متى على تقسيم سلسلة الأنساب التي ذكرها إلى ثلاثة مجموعات في كل منها أربعة عشر أباً فيقول: " فجميع الأجيال من إبراهيم إلى داود أربعة عشر جيلاً ، ومن داود إلى سبي بابل أربعة عشر جيلاً ، ومن سبي بابل إلى المسيح أربعة عشر جيلاً " ( متى 1/17 ) .
> لكن متى لم يوف بالأرقام التي ذكرها إذ لم يذكر بين المسيح والسبي سوى إثني عشر أباً. وقد تصرف متى في المجموعة الثانية فأسقط عدداً من الأسماء ليحافظ على الرقم 14 فأسقط ما بين يورام وعزيا ثلاثة آباء ، هم أخزيا بن يورام وابنه يواشى وابنه أمصيا والد عزيا .


 
1 ابراهيم 1 سليمان 1 يكنيا
2 اسحق 2 رحبعام 2 شألتئيل
3 يعقوب 3 أبيا 3 زربابل
4 يهوذا 4 آسا 4 أبيهود
5 فارص 5 يهوشافاط 5 ألياقيم
6 حصرون 6 يورام 6 عازور
7 أرام 7عزيا 7 صادوق
8 عميناداب 8 يوثام 8 أخيم
9 نحشون 9 آحاز 9 ألود
10 سلمون 10 حزقيا 10 اليعازر
11 بوعز 11 منسى 11 متّان
12 عوبيد 12 أمون 12 يعقوب
13 يسى 13 يوشيا 13 يوسف
14 داود 14 يواقيم 14 يسوع

كام دول يا جماعة لحسن انا نظرى ضعيف؟



> نعم بالظبع ان الله قوى و قادر على حفظ كلامه و الدليل امامنا القران الذى لم يحرف منذ اكثر من 1400 سنه
> لكن
> 
> الله عز و جل تعهد يحفظ القران اما الانجيل و التوراه فقد استحفظ الله عليها اهلها الذين خانوا العهد و الامانه و لم يبلغوها بامانه و لم تكن عندهم الامانه فى الترجمه و النقل
> ...


 
اشمعنا يعنى الله تعهد بحفظ القرأن بس؟؟؟

ليه لم يتعهد بحفظ الانجيل و التوراة؟؟؟هما مش كتبه بردو زى القرأن؟؟؟

و متقوليش عشان القرأن اخر كتاب عشان دة مش مبرر​


----------



## kimo14th (10 ديسمبر 2006)

OsAmA_bIn_HaMeD قال:


> نعم بالظبع ان الله  قوى و قادر على حفظ كلامه و الدليل امامنا القران الذى لم يحرف منذ اكثر من 1400 سنه
> لكن
> 
> الله عز و جل تعهد يحفظ القران اما الانجيل و التوراه فقد استحفظ الله عليها  اهلها الذين خانوا العهد و الامانه و لم يبلغوها بامانه و لم تكن عندهم الامانه فى الترجمه و النقل
> ...


طيب هو مش ربنا عارف ( بعلمه المسبق ) انهم هيحرفوا كلامه 

ومع ذلك سابهم يحرفوه ويضل بالتحريف ده مليارات البشر على مر العصور 

وربنا سمح بكده بردو 

يا اخى ربنا يترك الناس يفعلوا ما يريدون 

لان لهم عقل للتفكير ولكن عندما يتعلق الامر بدين و( رحمه للعالمين ) يتركهم يعبثون فيها 

اليست التوراه والانجيل رحمه للعالميييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## samehvan (10 ديسمبر 2006)

> طيب هو مش ربنا عارف ( بعلمه المسبق ) انهم هيحرفوا كلامه
> 
> ومع ذلك سابهم يحرفوه ويضل بالتحريف ده مليارات البشر على مر العصور
> 
> ...



وهو ربنا لما يسمح بالحروب والقتل والإغتصاب وإبادة البشر ,, هل ده يكون حب للشرور ؟؟ لا طبعا

ولكن كما نعتقد جميعا فهى حرية الإرادة التى وهبها الله لنا


----------



## kimo14th (10 ديسمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> وهو ربنا لما يسمح بالحروب والقتل والإغتصاب وإبادة البشر ,, هل ده يكون حب للشرور ؟؟ لا طبعا
> 
> ولكن كما نعتقد جميعا فهى حرية الإرادة التى وهبها الله لنا



اوافقك فيما تقول 

ولكن نحن نتحذث عن رساله ارسلها الله ( ارسلها الله )

لاجل هدف معين ( رحمه للعالمين )

فيسمح الله بتركها للمحرفين  يعبثون فيها ويغيرون فيها 

والله يعلم هذا ومع ذلك يسمح به 

هل هذا معقول ؟؟!!!

انزل الله التوراه  فحرفت 

ثم رساله المسيح             وحرفت ايضا 

ثم القران .. فتعهد الله هذه المره بحفظه شخصيا 

مع العلم ان الانسان المسلم يؤمن بان هذه الرسالات رحمه وهدى للعالمين


----------



## OsAmA_bIn_HaMeD (10 ديسمبر 2006)

الله عز و جل  حينما انزل التوراه و الانجيل استحفظ عليهما اليهود و النصارى كما قلت سابقا و كان هذا امتحان من الله لهم و لكنهم خانوا العهد و حرفوا و بدلوا و اشتروا بها ثمنا قليلا 
اما القران فقد تعهد الله عز و جل بحفظه لانه كما قلت اخر كتاب و لان النبــى محـــمد صلى الله عليه و سلم اخر الرسل فان تم تحريف القران فسيتبدل الشرع  و  و ذلك سيكون بعد ختام النبوه و الرساله اى ان الله لن يبعث رسولا اخر ليصحح الشرع و بذلك يضيع الشرع  اما بالنسبه للتوراه و الانجيل فهم ليسوا اخر الكتب و موسى و عيسى ليسوا اخر الانبياء لذلك ان تم تحريف الانجيل و التوراه  فالله عز و جل بعث النبى محــمد صلى الله عليه و سلم بالقران لصحح العقيده و ليصحح التوحيد و ليصحح الشرع و ليصحح ما تم تحريفه


" و من يبتغ غير الاسلام دينا فلن يقبل منه و هو فى الاخرة من الخاسرين "


سؤال

هل الانجيل اخر الكتب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل النبى عيسى اخر الانبياء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Fadie (10 ديسمبر 2006)

> هل الانجيل اخر الكتب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
الانجيل مش كتاب يا اخ



> هل النبى عيسى اخر الانبياء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
نحن لا نعرف من هو عيسى ألهنا هو يسوع المسيح

ممنوع النقاش فى الاسلاميات هنا


----------



## kimo14th (10 ديسمبر 2006)

OsAmA_bIn_HaMeD قال:


> الله عز و جل  حينما انزل التوراه و الانجيل استحفظ عليهما اليهود و النصارى كما قلت سابقا و كان هذا امتحان من الله لهم و لكنهم خانوا العهد و حرفوا و بدلوا و اشتروا بها ثمنا قليلا
> اما القران فقد تعهد الله عز و جل بحفظه لانه كما قلت اخر كتاب و لان النبــى محـــمد صلى الله عليه و سلم اخر الرسل فان تم تحريف القران فسيتبدل الشرع  و  و ذلك سيكون بعد ختام النبوه و الرساله اى ان الله لن يبعث رسولا اخر ليصحح الشرع و بذلك يضيع الشرع  اما بالنسبه للتوراه و الانجيل فهم ليسوا اخر الكتب و موسى و عيسى ليسوا اخر الانبياء لذلك ان تم تحريف الانجيل و التوراه  فالله عز و جل بعث النبى محــمد صلى الله عليه و سلم بالقران لصحح العقيده و ليصحح التوحيد و ليصحح الشرع و ليصحح ما تم تحريفه
> 
> 
> ...


اقول تانى 

ربنا عارف ان ( دينه ورسالته وكتبه اللى نزلها واللى هى رحمه للعالميييييييييييييييييييين )

هيتحرفوا ........ مفيش حاجه اسمها استحفظ وكده 

ده كلام ربنا 

كلام ربنا .......... يسيبوه ينحرف ويضل مليارات البشر بهذا التحريف

غير معقول وغير ممكن


----------



## OsAmA_bIn_HaMeD (10 ديسمبر 2006)

لهذا السبب ارسل الله عز و جل النبــى محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم  ليصحح عقيده البشر و ليظهر الشرع  الصحيح " هو الذى ارسل رسوله بالهدى و دين الحق ليظهره على الدين كله "



 و جاء رســول الله  بالادله و البراهين التى تؤكد نبوته و منها القران الذى انزله الله و كشف  فيه عن   تحريف الانجيل و التوراه 
و ان كنت تريد معرفه الحق ابحث عن اى موضوع عن الاعجاز العلمى فى القران و سوف تعلم ان القران اخبر عن حقائق علميه  اكتشفها  علماء الغرب فى القرن العشرين  و قد اخبر عنها القران منذ اكثر من 1400 عام  من اول معجزة خلق الانسان   و خلق السموات و الارض ...... و..و..

من اخبر رســول الله بهذه الحقائق منذ اكثر من 1400 عام



  ابحث ان كنت تريد معرفه الحق

معذرة الى فاضل و لكن   الرد على سؤال كيمو كان لازم اتكلم عن الاسلام



و لما الانجيل مش كتاب اومال الانجيل ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


و لما الميسح هو الاهكم فهل المسيح هو من انزل الانجيل

و هل يليق بالاله ان يصلب 
و هل يليق بالاله ان يأكل و يشرب و يذهب الى الغائط و يمرض و ينام

قل لى 
ان نام الاله من يحكم بين الناس 
ان ن\مرض الاله من يلبى احتياجات العباد   
ان صلب الاله و مات من يحكم الارض و ما عليها  و كيف يصلب الاله و المفروض انه قادر على ان يخلص نفسه من الصلب و يقضى على اعدائه الذين صلبوه  

اخر سؤال:   هل الهكم هذا بشر ام ملاك ام ماذا ؟؟؟؟
ارجو ان يكون الرد مقنعا   و ليس ردا روحانيا كما تعودنا


----------



## OsAmA_bIn_HaMeD (10 ديسمبر 2006)

يعنى محدش رد


----------



## ragab (10 ديسمبر 2006)

"*"إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون " أي القرآن الكريم والسنة*

*"ولو كان من عند غير الله لوجدوا فيه إختلافا كبيرا" أي القرآن الكريم , يا سبحان الله ليس في القرآن تناقضات  *


----------



## Fadie (11 ديسمبر 2006)

> و لما الانجيل مش كتاب اومال الانجيل ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
كلمة "إنجيل فى اللغة اليونانية "إيوا نجليون – euangelion" وتعنى بصورة عامة "الأخبار السارة" أو "البشارة المفرحة" good News. وقد أخذت كما هى تقريباً فى اللاتينية والقبطية "إيفا نجليون – evangelion" وبنفس المعنى ويرادفها فى اللغة العبرية "بشارة" أو "بشرى" وقد وردت فى العهد القديم ست مرات بمعنى البشارة أو البشرى بأخبار سارة أو المكافأة على أخبار سارة. ويرادفها فى اللغة العربية أيضاً "بشارة" كما تنطق أيضاً "إنجيل".



> و لما الميسح هو الاهكم فهل المسيح هو من انزل الانجيل


 
نعانى كل يوم من أثار الفكر الجاهل

يا زميل حين تتكلم عن العقيدة المسيحية لا تتكلم بخلفية اسلامية

الانجيل ليس كتاب منزل الانجيل هو شخص المسيح نفسه اما ان كنت تقصد اسفار الكتاب المقدس فنعم الروح القدس اوحى الى كتبة الاسفار بما يكتبونه



> و هل يليق بالاله ان يصلب


 
يعنى ايه أله

عرف لى الاله فى المسيحية مادمت تتكلم و تنتقد العقيدة المسيحية



> و هل يليق بالاله ان يأكل و يشرب و يذهب الى الغائط و يمرض و ينام


 
من قال ان الاله ياكل و يشرب؟؟؟



> قل لى
> ان نام الاله من يحكم بين الناس
> ان ن\مرض الاله من يلبى احتياجات العباد
> ان صلب الاله و مات من يحكم الارض و ما عليها و كيف يصلب الاله و المفروض انه قادر على ان يخلص نفسه من الصلب و يقضى على اعدائه الذين صلبوه


 
من قال ان المسيحيين يؤمنون بما تقول حتى تسأل؟؟؟



> اخر سؤال: هل الهكم هذا بشر ام ملاك ام ماذا ؟؟؟؟
> ارجو ان يكون الرد مقنعا و ليس ردا روحانيا كما تعودنا


 
يو 4:24 الله روح.والذين يسجدون له فبالروح والحق ينبغي ان يسجدوا.


----------



## kimo14th (11 ديسمبر 2006)

ممنوع النقاش فى الاسلاميات هنا

Fadie


----------



## OsAmA_bIn_HaMeD (11 ديسمبر 2006)

Fadie قال:


> كلمة "إنجيل فى اللغة اليونانية "إيوا نجليون – euangelion" وتعنى بصورة عامة "الأخبار السارة" أو "البشارة المفرحة" good News. وقد أخذت كما هى تقريباً فى اللاتينية والقبطية "إيفا نجليون – evangelion" وبنفس المعنى ويرادفها فى اللغة العبرية "بشارة" أو "بشرى" وقد وردت فى العهد القديم ست مرات بمعنى البشارة أو البشرى بأخبار سارة أو المكافأة على أخبار سارة. ويرادفها فى اللغة العربية أيضاً "بشارة" كما تنطق أيضاً "إنجيل".
> .


 اذا فالمسيح هو البشرى لانك تقول ان المسيح هو الانجيل



Fadie قال:


> نعانى كل يوم من أثار الفكر الجاهل
> 
> يا زميل حين تتكلم عن العقيدة المسيحية لا تتكلم بخلفية اسلامية
> 
> ...



اذا كان الانجيل شخص المسيح نفسو تقصد ان المسيح هو البشرى 
 بالنسبه لاسفار الكتاب المقدس الذى او حى روح القدس الى الكتبه ليكتبوها 

ما الفرق بين الروح القدس و بين الاله عندكم ؟؟
اذا فالروح القدس هو الى يوحى بالوحى ؟؟؟
هل تعبدون الروح  القدس



Fadie قال:


> يعنى ايه أله
> 
> عرف لى الاله فى المسيحية مادمت تتكلم و تنتقد العقيدة المسيحية
> 
> .




الاله فى اللغه مشتقه من وله او أله و معناها احب

فالاله هو المعبود و المطاع و الذى تميل اليه القلوب و تشتاق  و تحار فيه العقول 

قل لى من هو الاهكم المفترض ان بكون اله واحد لا اله الا هو

من الذى تعبدونه
من الذى تشتاقون اليه واحد ام ثلاثه 

لو كانوا اكثر من اله اذا لذهب كل اله بما يريد و لاختلفوا فى الحكم 

تخيل ان بلد يحكمها حاكمين بل ثلاثه   ما يكون حالها 






Fadie قال:


> من قال ان الاله ياكل و يشرب؟؟؟
> .



الم يكن يسوع الرب يأكل و يشرب و يذهب الى الغائط

فهمنى  عشان انا عاوز افهم 
ايه الفرق بين الاله و الرب عندكم



Fadie قال:


> من قال ان المسيحيين يؤمنون بما تقول حتى تسأل؟؟؟
> 
> 
> المفروض ان ا انا بستفسر على شبهات فى دينكم بالنسبه لى و انا مش بقول انكم بتؤمنوا باللى بقولو و انما انا عاوز افهم يعنى عاوز حد يصححلى اللى فى دماغى
> ...


----------



## OsAmA_bIn_HaMeD (11 ديسمبر 2006)

ممنوع النقاش فى الاسلاميات هنا

Fadie


----------



## Fadie (11 ديسمبر 2006)

> اذا فالمسيح هو البشرى لانك تقول ان المسيح هو الانجيل


 
جبت منين الكلام دة؟؟؟



> اذا كان الانجيل شخص المسيح نفسو تقصد ان المسيح هو البشرى


 
اسمع

انت تلقنت من الصغر ان الله انزل ثلاثة كتب على موسى و عيسى و محمد و اسم كتاب عيسى هو الانجيل

هذا الكلام خطأ

السيد المسيح هو كلمة يهوة القدير اى انه يهوة القدير فلا فرق بين الذات و الكلمة

تجسد الكلمة ليكفر عن البشر خطيئتهم و يستوفى حكم الموت المفرض عليهم

و هذا هو الخبر السار و البشارة المفرحة ان بنى البشر قد نجوا من هلاك محقق فى جهنم لا مفر منها

كلمة البشارة المفرحة فى اليونانية تعنى "إيوا نجليون – euangelion" و منها اشتقت كلمة انجيل

هذا هو الانجيل الخبر السار الذى استعلن للبشر ليس كتابا منزل بل بشارة افرحت العالم كله...تجسد الكلمة ليفدى البشر



> ما الفرق بين الروح القدس و بين الاله عندكم ؟؟
> اذا فالروح القدس هو الى يوحى بالوحى ؟؟؟
> هل تعبدون الروح القدس


 
هل هناك فرق بين روحك و بينك؟!

هل روحك و انت ذات واحدة ام ذاتين؟؟؟

بالتأكيد ذات واحدة و جوهر واحد و كذلك روح الله القدس و الله جوهر واحد و ذات واحدة و كذلك الكلمة...هؤلاء ثلاثة اقانيم لجوهر واحد و ذات واحدة.



> من الذى تعبدونه
> من الذى تشتاقون اليه واحد ام ثلاثه
> 
> لو كانوا اكثر من اله اذا لذهب كل اله بما يريد و لاختلفوا فى الحكم
> ...


 
واحد

جوهر واحد له ثلاث اقانيم

لا نعبد ثلاثة الهة ولا نشرك بيهوة احدا



> الم يكن يسوع الرب يأكل و يشرب و يذهب الى الغائط
> 
> فهمنى عشان انا عاوز افهم
> ايه الفرق بين الاله و الرب عندكم


 
يسوع المسيح هو الكلمة الظاهر فى الجسد

حينما تجسد اصبح له طبيعة بشرية بجانب طبيعته الالهية

هذه الطبيعة البشرية مثل طبائعنا نحن تماما يأكل و يشرب و ينام و انما طبيعته الالهية هى روح فلا تحتاج لأكل او شرب ولا تتأثر بما يتأثر به الجسد



> طيب بالروح و الحق احنا مش بنشوفكوا بتسجدوا
> مع اننا احنا اللى بنسجد لله وحده و بنعبد الله وحده و بنؤمن بان لا اله الا الله
> 
> يعنى بنعبد اله واحد و رب واحد متفرد بالكمال و الجلال والكبرياء و متفرد بالحكم و متفرد بكل شىء
> لا شبيه له فى اوصافه ولا فى افعاله ولا فى اى شىء و لا ند له ولا معبود غيره


 
و انت عرفت منين؟؟؟

بتدخل كنايس؟اعيد مع المسيحيين فى بيوتهم بتشوفهم بيسجدوا لله ولا لاء؟


----------



## OsAmA_bIn_HaMeD (11 ديسمبر 2006)

Fadie قال:


> جبت منين الكلام دة؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...



" لقد كفر الذين قالوا ان الله هو المسيح بن مريم قل فمن يملك من الله شيئا ان اراد ان يهلك المسيح بن مريم و امه و من فى الارض جميعا و لله ملك السماوات و الارض و ما بينهما يخلق ما يشاء و الله على كل شىء قدير "
  " يأهل الكتاب لا تغلوا فى دينكم ولا تقولوا على الله الا الحق انما المسيح عيسى بن مريم رسول الله و كلمته القاها الى مريم و روح منه فامنوا بالله و رسوله ولا تقولوا ثلاثه انتهوا خيرا لكم انما الله اله واحد سبحانه ان يكون له ولد  .. له ما فى السماوات و ما فى الارض و كفى بالله و كيلا "

" لن يستنكف المسيح ان يكون عبدا لله و لا الملائكه المقربون و من يستنكف عن عبادته و يستكبر فسيحشرهم اليه جميعا "


أرأيت .. نحن نؤمن بأن  المسيح بن مريم  رسول الله وكلمته القاها الى مريم و روح منه  و انه عبد لله و هو بشر مثلنا ...

و هناك فرق كبير بين الذات و الكلمه 

افهم اخى 
معنى ان المسيح  كلمه الله اى ان الله خلق المسيح بكلمه كن " انما امره اذا اراد شيئا ان يقول له كن فيكون " اى ان الله خلق المسيح بكلمه كن و ليس المسيح هو كن ..
اذا فالكلمه هى كن  و الذات هو المسيح

اذا فهناك فرق بين الكلمه و الذات 

فالكلمه كانت سببا لوجود الذات و ليست الكلمه هى الذات فهمت 


اظن كلام مقنع :spor22: 




Fadie قال:


> تجسد الكلمة ليكفر عن البشر خطيئتهم و يستوفى حكم الموت المفرض عليهم
> 
> و هذا هو الخبر السار و البشارة المفرحة ان بنى البشر قد نجوا من هلاك محقق فى جهنم لا مفر منها
> 
> ...



انا وضحتلك الفرق بين الكلمه و الذات لكن لماذا يكفر المسيح عن خطيئه البشر  " ولا تزر وازره وزر اخرى "

 الم يكن كافيا ان يبعث  الله المسيح للينذر الناس بان يتوبوا الى الله و يرجعوا و بكدا يبقى الموضوع مش محتاج لتضحيه ولا غيروا و من تاب فلنفسه و من لم يتب يلق عقابه ..

ان الله هو الغفور الرحيم 



Fadie قال:


> هل هناك فرق بين روحك و بينك؟!



طبعا هناك فرق كبير جدا بين روحى و بينى 
الدليل ان الانسان لما بيموت الجسد بيوضع فى القبر و الروح تصعد الى السماء الى الله عز و جل 
و دليل اخر عند النوم يكون الجسد فى الفراش و الروح فى مكان اخر ...!

اى ان روحى و نفسى شيئان مختلفان تماما 




Fadie قال:


> هل روحك و انت ذات واحدة ام ذاتين؟؟؟



قولتلك فوق 

 الروح ذات و انا ذات تانيه و الدليل الموت و النوم   




Fadie قال:


> بالتأكيد ذات واحدة و جوهر واحد و كذلك روح الله القدس و الله جوهر واحد و ذات واحدة و كذلك الكلمة...هؤلاء ثلاثة اقانيم لجوهر واحد و ذات واحدة.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



طبعا كلام خطأ و انا وضحتلك ليه 
الله ذات و روح القدس ذات اخرى و المسيح ذات ثالثه 

و فهمتك موضوع الكلمه دا  ان المسيح ليس الكلمه و انما الكلمه هى كن و المسيح خلق بكن   و ليس هو كن 


Fadie قال:


> و انت عرفت منين؟؟؟
> 
> بتدخل كنايس؟اعيد مع المسيحيين فى بيوتهم بتشوفهم بيسجدوا لله ولا لاء؟



دخلت كنيسه قبل كدا فى فرح و ليا اصحاب و غير كدا الافلام بتبين كل شءى زى مابيجيبوا المسلمين فى الافلام و هما بيصلوا بيجيبوكوا و انتوا بتصلوا و كل شىء بيبان

 يعنى انت بتحط راسك فى الارض و بتسجد لله 

ماظنش !!!


----------



## OsAmA_bIn_HaMeD (11 ديسمبر 2006)

فاضل

مش عارف ليه انت حذفت مشاركى و انا كنت متأكد ان المشاركه دىلو واحد عاوز يعرف الحق قراها كان حيعرف الحق فعلا
انما للاسف انتوا مش عاوزين تعرفوا الحق 
بتجادلوا و خلاص


----------



## Fadie (11 ديسمبر 2006)

> " لقد كفر الذين قالوا ان الله هو المسيح بن مريم قل فمن يملك من الله شيئا ان اراد ان يهلك المسيح بن مريم و امه و من فى الارض جميعا و لله ملك السماوات و الارض و ما بينهما يخلق ما يشاء و الله على كل شىء قدير "
> " يأهل الكتاب لا تغلوا فى دينكم ولا تقولوا على الله الا الحق انما المسيح عيسى بن مريم رسول الله و كلمته القاها الى مريم و روح منه فامنوا بالله و رسوله ولا تقولوا ثلاثه انتهوا خيرا لكم انما الله اله واحد سبحانه ان يكون له ولد .. له ما فى السماوات و ما فى الارض و كفى بالله و كيلا "
> 
> " لن يستنكف المسيح ان يكون عبدا لله و لا الملائكه المقربون و من يستنكف عن عبادته و يستكبر فسيحشرهم اليه جميعا "
> ...


 
فخر بل وسام على صدرى ان اكون كافرا لأيمانى بالمسيح ألها و ربا و مخلصا




> افهم اخى
> معنى ان المسيح كلمه الله اى ان الله خلق المسيح بكلمه كن " انما امره اذا اراد شيئا ان يقول له كن فيكون " اى ان الله خلق المسيح بكلمه كن و ليس المسيح هو كن ..
> اذا فالكلمه هى كن و الذات هو المسيح
> 
> ...


 
ما شاء الله على التفسير و التحليل

اولا تفسيرك هذا لما جاء عن المسيح فى ال عمران45

ثانيا حتى هذا تفسير خطأ لأن المسيح هو الكلمة نفسها و ليس نتيجة لها



> انا وضحتلك الفرق بين الكلمه و الذات لكن لماذا يكفر المسيح عن خطيئه البشر " ولا تزر وازره وزر اخرى "
> 
> الم يكن كافيا ان يبعث الله المسيح للينذر الناس بان يتوبوا الى الله و يرجعوا و بكدا يبقى الموضوع مش محتاج لتضحيه ولا غيروا و من تاب فلنفسه و من لم يتب يلق عقابه ..
> 
> ان الله هو الغفور الرحيم


 
بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة



> طبعا هناك فرق كبير جدا بين روحى و بينى
> الدليل ان الانسان لما بيموت الجسد بيوضع فى القبر و الروح تصعد الى السماء الى الله عز و جل
> و دليل اخر عند النوم يكون الجسد فى الفراش و الروح فى مكان اخر ...!
> 
> اى ان روحى و نفسى شيئان مختلفان تماما


 
انت و روحك شيئين مختلفين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انت و روحك ذاتين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



> قولتلك فوق
> 
> الروح ذات و انا ذات تانيه و الدليل الموت و النوم


 
انت ذات و روحك ذات تانية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

:smil13: :smil13: :smil13: 

يعنى انت اتنين فى بعض؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

:dntknw: 



> طبعا كلام خطأ و انا وضحتلك ليه
> الله ذات و روح القدس ذات اخرى و المسيح ذات ثالثه


 
جبت منين الكلام دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

1يو 5:7 فان الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة الآب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد.



> دخلت كنيسه قبل كدا فى فرح و ليا اصحاب و غير كدا الافلام بتبين كل شءى زى مابيجيبوا المسلمين فى الافلام و هما بيصلوا بيجيبوكوا و انتوا بتصلوا و كل شىء بيبان
> 
> يعنى انت بتحط راسك فى الارض و بتسجد لله
> 
> ماظنش !!!


 
دخلت كنيسة فى فرح...يعنى مدخلتش فى قداس مثلا؟؟؟

دليلك الافلام...ممممممم...شىء رائع فعلا

تتنبأ و تدعى انك تعلم الغيب و تقول انى لا اسجد لله....ممممممممم......شىء رائع فعلا

ماشى هنعدى كل دة لكن السؤال الان كيف نتعامل مع شخص يقول ان روحه ذات و هو ذات اخرى؟؟؟

سؤال يحتاج اجابة!​


----------

